# Battle Kush-- Larry vs Burmese



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here I go again,

 I gave a few buddies clones in early June and they are doing well, so i went about 3 weeks ago and took some cuts, 2 weeks in the bubbler and they were looking sad, but they all rooted and i got them in dirt and fed them and they have perked up bigtime, lots of new growth.

row of 5 is Larry OG
row of 4 is Burmese Kush


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are the plants i took the cuts from.


----------



## Chewbongo (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking good, ill be pulling upaseat
 Very interested to see how much better someone wit some skills at growing does on the Burmese than o did, mojo at u bro


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2011)

Those are gorgeous big mamma plants. It's a Kushoff! Have fun dman.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Chewy and Rose.

The pics of the big plants were taken July 20, just before I topped them, havent seen them since, but im told they are giant bushes.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

The Larry clones (red cups) have doubled and 2 of the BKush have also, not bad for 3 days, i will probably put them in final pots this W/E and flip them around 8/26/11 if this growth continues.


----------



## happydaze (Aug 17, 2011)

sweet grow u got goin man. Im going to pull up a stoll, roll a chemdog j and njoy. 

-Happydaze


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess you liked Larry enough to hang on to her.....like I need to ask. lol I know I will hang onto mine for a long time.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, 

HL, Larry has only impressed everyone ive smoked her with, shes not going anywhere.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking really good dman .


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys,
> 
> HL, Larry has only impressed everyone ive smoked her with, shes not going anywhere.




I hear ya bro....I actually hve friends who don't like to smoke her. They can't function.:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Aug 18, 2011)

Dman!!!! Im in if ya got room fer one more!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Dman!!!! Im in if ya got room fer one more!


 
The chef is always welcome.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hear ya bro....I actually hve friends who don't like to smoke her. They can't function.:hubba:


 
My bro and his wife have a room downstairs for smoking, away from the little ones, we cant smoke Larry in there anymore, an hour later the upstairs of his place still stunk real bad, he tells me no other weeds odour even leaves his room normally. we all love it.


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> My bro and his wife have a room downstairs for smoking, away from the little ones, we cant smoke Larry in there anymore, an hour later the upstairs of his place still stunk real bad, he tells me no other weeds odour even leaves his room normally. we all love it.




I am glad you can vouch for just how good she is.....I was beginning to feel like a raving lunatic going on about her. 

She makes me put more stuff in the wrong places then any other smoke. Put my wallet in the fridge the other night..... :holysheep:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am glad you can vouch for just how good she is.....I was beginning to feel like a raving lunatic going on about her.


 
I know what you mean, i was beginning to feel like we were both raving lunatics going on about her.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 19, 2011)

Mmmmm...lush Canadian Kush...so gorgeous and green...:smoke1:


----------



## Sol (Aug 19, 2011)

How is that speed control working for you? Is it the ' Speedster'? I was looking to get one but heard good and bad reviews for them.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...lush Canadian Kush...so gorgeous and green...:smoke1:


 
Thanks, i dont know how Canadian this Kush is but it is being grown in Canada:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> How is that speed control working for you? Is it the ' Speedster'? I was looking to get one but heard good and bad reviews for them.


 
Yes it is the "speedster" its a little over 3 yrs old and never had an issue.

i only use it in veg, when i have 1 600 and no filter i turn the fan down a little. 

once im in flower with 2 600's and a filter i remove the speed control and let the fan run full power.


----------



## Sol (Aug 19, 2011)

I literally just returned from my local hydro shop where the "speedster" i ordered  just arrived. No one carries them around here, anyhow i am very happy as now i can connect my 6" inline for proper ventilation. i was using the a/c too much to regulate temps. Glad it worked out for you, no one likes to hear that jet engine sound.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

3 days from last pic in post #6 and still lots of good growth.

except one of the BK's, Iwas sure she would pull through but not so sure anymore.

The rest are doing well they will go into their final pots today or tomorrow.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

5 days from last pic, everyone is doing good.

First 2 pics show 4 out of 5 of the Larry's

Third pic shows 1 out of 4 of the BuKu (burmese kush)


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 26, 2011)

Im really enthused by that larry   man I would love to get some of those beans  . maybe later  Theyre  wat too expensive for me until I have my op dialed in.

:48:

looking good hit this yo


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

The flip will happen 29th or 30th.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Jack Larry rule's


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Everyone is happy and doing well.

The taller plants are Larry OG, they've been topped twice and are very bushy.

The shorter plants are BUKU (Burmese Kush) some of them were topped but i wont do it again as i want to flower and dont wanna wait for them anymore than i have.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Some better shots than the ones above, first is BuKu, here i one of the 4 





Then a Larry, one of the 5 i have going.


----------



## v35b (Aug 29, 2011)

looking good Dman, I have a BK going on.There a pic of it at the coffee table.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks V.

had a look at yours nice and green, they sure like to stay short eh.


----------



## v35b (Aug 29, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks V.
> 
> had a look at yours nice and green, they sure like to stay short eh.



Mine has a really thick stem for just two weeks,[bigger then a pencil]

I will top next week.


----------



## burner (Aug 29, 2011)

lookin good dman how much longer you going to veg?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Burner.

i will flip to flower this weekend, the Larrys will prob triple so im already cutting it close.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 30, 2011)

Nothin like watching fat, deep green Kush grow.  (cue Tom Petty) The waaaai-ting is the hardest part.  :watchplant:

Funny because I had never heard of Larry OG before discovering this board, even with every third club in Hell Lay having an "OG" strain list a mile long (and some of the strains labelled "OG"--which are presumably Kush--are blatantly sativa-esque).  Seeing this grow makes me want to try it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2011)

ok,  where did you friend get his Larry? I need a Larry I think. Between you and Hammy, we all need a Larry.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Rose, my friends Larry are from me, i cut clones for him in May, and then in July i took clones back off of his, mine originally came from Cali Connection, i still have 7 larry seeds so with clonning i will be growing her for awhile.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just adding this for my records

The flip to 12/12 is today.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

I have really been looking at Kush's. I don't know that i have ever smoked one. The same named Larry og kush on one site says it is sativa dom and another site says it is indica dom, and for me I would want the indica as it is for couch lock isn't it? What is your very fav.? I don't need anymore sativa for a while. Got that down with satori. And, i wanna try cindy too.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

I really like Kush Rose, Master Kush was a big hit with me but now Larry is the man, If you havent smoked Kush before you really need to IMO, it has a distinct taste like nothing else, and there are alot of different kush out there to try, i think i will always have a kush strain running.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

Do i order the indica dominate Larry og kush?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

i didnt know there was 2 kinds, mine is indy dom so i would say yeah, but also see what HL thinks.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

k, thanks for all your help today.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the way the BuKu grows, i flowered smaller this time because the Larrys get huge in flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

They look very happy.


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

I never heard of Indica dominant Larry OG...yours looks a lot like mine which I wld seem to get on the bigger side.   Looking good bro.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 2, 2011)

> I never heard of Indica dominant Larry OG..


really? i thaught all og was indy?
the larry is a bushy plant, sweet! and i like the b.k looks hard.
any other pics bud? lol


----------



## Locked (Sep 2, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> really? i thaught all og was indy?
> the larry is a bushy plant, sweet! and i like the b.k looks hard.
> any other pics bud? lol




First time I grew her I didn't train and she grew to 5 feet high with very lil side branching. So I wld hve to say my pheno is not Indica dom.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> really? i thaught all og was indy?
> the larry is a bushy plant, sweet! and i like the b.k looks hard.
> any other pics bud? lol


 
tell me what you wanna see and i will provide. LOL

My larrys in veg always have looked stretched to me, but come mid too late flower they fill in, i always get top heavy buds that weigh nicely, so she starts off scaring me, im thinking why is she strething so much, but in the end all is good.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 3, 2011)

> My larrys in veg always have looked stretched to me


i agree, when i saw these pics. still looook good:banana: :banana:


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 3, 2011)

Strain: Larry OG Kush
Breeder: Cali Connection
Location: indoor, outdoor
Type: indica/sativa
Flowering: ~56 days
No feminized seeds.
The Cali Connection - Larry OG Kush

This is another project of mine to bring the Famed Larry cut to the worlds stage. I once again used my trusty SFV OGK F3 male to pollinate the Larry clone, yeilds will be fantastic with solid lemon fuely stinky sticky buds... Solid grower and a solid representation of Larry Og kush.. Once again 8 week Flowering time

Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree

    Larry OG Kush »»» OG Kush Larry Clone x SFV OG Kush F3
    OG Kush Larry Clone Probably
        »»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
        Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
            Lemon Thai »»» Sativa
            Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica
        Chemdawg
            Unknown Indica »»» Indica
    SFV OG Kush F3
        »»» OG Kush S.F.V. Cut x Afghani #1
        OG Kush S.F.V. Cut (specified above)
        Afghani #1
            »»» Afghanistan x Afghanistan
            Afghanistan »»» Indica
            Afghanistan »»» Indica

Some more breadcrumbs:
SeedFinder &#8250; Database &#8250; Strains &#8250; Alphabetical [L] &#8250; Larry OG Kush (The Cali Connection)

Hits: 4952
RSS 2.0

Logo The Cali Connection

last strain - next strain
The Cali Connection Larry OG Kush
Upload your info about this strain here:


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 3, 2011)

Strain: Burmese Kush
Breeder: TH Seeds
Location: indoor, outdoor
Type: indica/sativa
Flowering: ~53 days
No feminized seeds.
TH Seeds - Burmese Kush

Meet BUKU aka the ancient treasure Burmese Kush!

A short but phat plant with a flowering time of only 7 1/2 weeks, making it one of the fastest T.H. Seeds strains. To create this mean machine, we`ve crossed the authentic Burmese Kush with the O.G. Kush from L.A. which is without a doubt the hottest thing being passed around in Cali right now. BUKU has got that great Kush flavor & high and all a grower could wish for. Bound to become one of your garden & stash favorites... Keep that Kushline expanding!

Type: Indica/Sativa
Height: 100 cm
Yield: 400+ p.s.m.
Flowering Time: 7 1/2 weeks
Strain VS. Strain :: Direct Comparisons

Please click here to display a list of all direct comparisons (currently 1 varieties) with Burmese Kush.
Where can you get this strain?
T


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

The harvest time on the BUKU is accurate 53 days and it was done, but Larry is not 56, more like 70.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

Clones in the bubbler.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 3, 2011)

Man i really want to try some 55 days beans in the future.

Looking awesome as always :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 3, 2011)

I really been adoroin this strain i want taste it  sooooo bad  All you guys makkee me so jealous.

:48:
pass some down here


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> The harvest time on the BUKU is accurate 53 days and it was done, but Larry is not 56, more like 70.



Yeah I hve seen it's flowering time listed as 8 weeks but I also saw a post somewhere by Swerve himself who said it was more like 10 weeks to get her to her sweet spot. I hve taken her at 8 and she is good but not great.....that all changes when you take her the full 10 weeks. She is then in my opinion straight fire......:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just mark 70 days on the calendar and dont even look at trichs until day 65 or so.

I love the bubbler, even though i grow in soil i will always use the bubbler for clones.

these have been in for 5 days but everyone is happy and standing at attention.


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good dman.....

I love my bubbler as well.  10 days after putting them in I hve good root action going. When I was using the clone dome and Rapid rooters it was taking forever...especially for Larry to throw roots.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I just mark 70 days on the calendar and dont even look at trichs until day 65 or so.
> 
> I love the bubbler, even though i grow in soil i will always use the bubbler for clones.
> 
> these have been in for 5 days but everyone is happy and standing at attention.




are those in cubes or a netpot or something (how do you hold them in place)?  ...do you just put the root mass and all into soil once growth is vigorous enough?



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> are those in cubes or a netpot or something (how do you hold them in place)?  ...do you just put the root mass and all into soil once growth is vigorous enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they are held in there with small pieces of cut up straws, once they are rooted i cut the straws off and plant in soil, since i switched to this from clonning in soil i think i have lost 2 out of over 90, but the best reason for the bubbler imo is how much faster they root.

Peace


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 5, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> they are held in there with small pieces of cut up straws, once they are rooted i cut the straws off and plant in soil, since i switched to this from clonning in soil i think i have lost 2 out of over 90, but the best reason for the bubbler imo is how much faster they root.




got pics of the straws...?  


...i think it would be better than the way i just plop mine in soil b/c at least w/ your bubbler you can see if they have root growth or not.  :hubba:

do you nute the res?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

oh no, your almost naked again....


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> got pics of the straws...?
> 
> 
> ...i think it would be better than the way i just plop mine in soil b/c at least w/ your bubbler you can see if they have root growth or not.  :hubba:
> ...



When i open it up to check/add water i will take a pic, 

but i take a standard straw and cut it into pieces about an inch and a half long, slide the clone stem in and slide it in the bubbler, its easy to remove with a pair of scissors when rooted.

just str8 water in the res.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> oh no, your almost naked again....



Everythings in the wash, i will see what i can do.:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im in love with the BuKu, i usually veg bigger but i have things to grow this winter so here they are 1 week in 12/12


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, aren't they just so pretty. What size pots are those dman? Did you top them?


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Rose

They are my smaller pots not sure, 3 gal prob, i dont normally use them but since they veg'd smaller i figured why not, i pinched them alot while they were vegging, whatever branch got ahead of the others got pinched.


----------



## v35b (Sep 7, 2011)

Dman,did you top? how many times?

Lookin good!


----------



## burner (Sep 7, 2011)

lookin good dman, how's the larry in comparison?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2011)

They look especially nice. Do you find yourself switching it up a little each grow, or change something? I do.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Dman,did you top? how many times?
> 
> Lookin good!


 
I pinched the top branch 4-5 times each


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> lookin good dman, how's the larry in comparison?


 
The Larrys stretched out for some reason, pics soon.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look especially nice. Do you find yourself switching it up a little each grow, or change something? I do.


 
if you mean pots or trainning yeah, i think a scrog is in my future.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

8 days in the bubbler and look roots.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

Some shots, Larry and Buku

 larry stretched like mad for some reason i cant figure out, thier under 1200 watts, either way they are catching up now, it wont be a killer harvest but they will do okay, and im sure quality wont be affected, i also have a 7 seeds left so i will start Larry again in the new year, i got some other things planned for when these are done, the compact plants are the Buku (Burmese Kush)


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

ok forgot the pics.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

Here are the clones shown 2 posts up from this one, i will get 11 out of 13 and thats the worst this Diy cloner has ever done, some were ready for awhile but i have no where to put them yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 23, 2011)

I still have no idea why the Larry's stretched so much this time but they are starting to fill in, I need 5 million plant stakes.

21 days 12/12


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 23, 2011)

its that OG Kush,loves to stretch  plants look great


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok the first three pics are Larry there are 5 in total.

Pic 12&3 are Larry.
Pic 4 shows the height difference between the Larry and the BUKU.
Pic 5 attack dog.

Sorry about the hps.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice pics Dman nice pup too


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 1, 2011)

Burmese Kush, 30 days of 12/12.

 I really love smokin this, and I cant wait until I have more.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 2, 2011)

Those look great dman!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 2, 2011)

Them girls are *HARD CORE.*  That will be some gooooooood smoke.  :afroweed:  :joint:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks all, its great smoke and im running low on it so im looking forward to harvesting these 4 gals.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2011)

Tragedy has struck!!!

How did i get Spidermites in Oct after surviving July and Aug.

ohwell let the battle begin, I wont fight for long, i have too many seeds i wanna run, i win in 10 days or i scrap it.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry for the bad news bro! too bad, when ur gettin low on suply.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> uh oo. im getting my yearly ladybug invasion. you get them to in your area?


 
I see them outside in big numbers for sure.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Blasted everything yesterday and again today, i will hit them again Monday and see what happens, its too early to tell but im feeling better.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

We are LOVING Larry, 60 days cured.

Nothing taste better than Kush, IMO.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 7, 2011)

I wanta taste that larry   looks great dman


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.

after treatment they look ok, but its too early to tell.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Forgot pics.

Sorry HPS sucks for pics, but they are green.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking good DMAN. Hope the mite genocide worked!


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 8, 2011)

go away mites & leave dmans garden now! good luck buddy


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems to early too get confident, but it appears i am winning bigtime, absolutely no new mite development since last wed, time will tell for sure.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 10, 2011)

Mites are living proof that Satan exists.    :doh:

I think Kush will beat them tho...fingers crossed.  Green mojo kills mites.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey dman, hope your holiday was a good one and  you ate a lot.
What did you spray with? Glad you are winning. The Larry does look good. Cure is a big deal huh. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2011)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Mites are living proof that Satan exists.  :doh:
> 
> I think Kush will beat them tho...fingers crossed. Green mojo kills mites.


 
I hear that, I always said the next time I get mites im gonna move, but i think i won this time.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey dman, hope your holiday was a good one and you ate a lot.
> What did you spray with? Glad you are winning. The Larry does look good. Cure is a big deal huh. Makes a huge difference.


 
Hi Rose,   :ciao:

Just "Safer's End all Miticide", Not somthing I would recomend for a major infestation, but I think i caght it early enough that its working, we will see.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 11, 2011)

happy turkey day buddy! i hope u bent them over twice. kill those bastages. well enjoy & post some good & bad pics.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Ruffy and same too you.

pics will be soon


----------



## Irish (Oct 11, 2011)

thats just to much dank to be thinking stop loss at this point. how far in flower are you D?

i would pull that beautiful mess out, and clean room really good, then treat room. 

trim lowers on those plants so thier not touching one another, treat again, and up the air flow in room. 

i've been putting DE around perimeter of my room cause you can never completely seal in an old trailor, and holding my breath. there are things worse than mites. PM is far worse. once you got it, it is uncurable. mites you can slow thier roll with some elbow grease...

would love to see the room with the hps off...good luck D...peace...


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Irish.

Ask and you shall recieve.

no sign of mites at all, i will be watching closely though.

Its hard to take pics in the dark LOL

if its over 2 feet its a Larry, if its under 2feet is Buku.


----------



## v35b (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad to hear your BuKu is a shorty.Mine is only 22".
Thought I did something to stunt it.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your BuKu is a shorty.Mine is only 22".
> Thought I did something to stunt it.


 
Yes all my Buku's have always stayed short, if you look at the first pic 2 posts up from this one you will see the larry's are on the left and Buku on the right, Buku's are half the size of Larry.

Have you smoke Buku before v35b? if not your in for a treat.


----------



## v35b (Oct 12, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Yes all my Buku's have always stayed short, if you look at the first pic 2 posts up from this one you will see the larry's are on the left and Buku on the right, Buku's are half the size of Larry.
> 
> Have you smoke Buku before v35b? if not your in for a treat.



Never smoked any,but what i've read I can't wait.Certainly won't be a big yielder,but as THG say's "quality over quantity".


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Never smoked any,but what i've read I can't wait.Certainly won't be a big yielder,but as THG say's "quality over quantity".


 
Its one of my Favs, I only harvested one so i have bee saving it for when im in the mood, but I have 4 @ 42 days so we will have a supply soon enough.


----------



## v35b (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine is at day 33...How tall are yours?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just checked, they are very consistent, all 4 are between 22-24 inchs from the top of the soil.


----------



## v35b (Oct 12, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I just checked, they are very consistent, all 4 are between 22-24 inchs from the top of the soil.



Thanks,Mine is 22"......Might get 1/2 oz....


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 14, 2011)

These are 3 clones I left in my bubble cloner for 6 weeks under a 2 bulb T8,

 they are showing some defiencies but they will be fine, I'm going to chop them up into new clones, I bought myself 10 weeks with a T8, good way to keep a strain around.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 17, 2011)

You would think he knows whats in the boxes, LOL, full jars.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mostly Larry.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> These are 3 clones I left in my bubble cloner for 6 weeks under a 2 bulb T8,
> 
> they are showing some defiencies but they will be fine, I'm going to chop them up into new clones, I bought myself 10 weeks with a T8, good way to keep a strain around.



What a show off!


Beautiful plants and lovely dog.. Guard pot. Good dog.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

What is the solution recipe for your cloner? Things look very happy. Good job Dman!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> What is the solution recipe for your cloner? Things look very happy. Good job Dman!


 

Thanks Drift, when im clonning its just straight water, when those ones got roots and i didnt have a home for them i just put some veg nutes in when i topped up the water.

cloner is just a small rubermaid and an air pump.


----------

